# HELP!! Tegu sneezing and substrate



## BootheTegu (Jan 10, 2021)

I just got a baby black and white tegu today and he/she was fine at the breeders home. When I brought him/her home and set him in his enclosure he/she started sneezing but is super active and has no signs of a RI. I have her/him on eco earth substrate with the appropriate basking temps and humidity is good. The eco earth seems to be moist on top but get dry as it goes down. Can he/she just be sneezing from kicked up dust while digging? Should I switch substrates? The breeder also said he/she was about to go into shed.


----------



## Mutablekitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Are you trying to say you think she inhaled the substrate? Or just concerned that she is sneezing? My boy sometimes gives off a small sneeze when he comes up from a burrow and then goes about his day.


----------



## BootheTegu (Jan 10, 2021)

Mutablekitty said:


> Are you trying to say you think she inhaled the substrate? Or just concerned that she is sneezing? My boy sometimes gives off a small sneeze when he comes up from a burrow and then goes about his day.


It been a few sneezes here and there in the hour i was monitoring him/her but they were super active and digging around just fine. I found that the eco earth was super dry under the surface so I might have to switch substrates so it wont be as dusty and may hold onto more humidity. I think its just the dust being kicked up from the substrate. I may also look into a reptifogger or something to give him/her more constant humidity because my area is very dry right now and I have to mist them constantly.


----------



## Mutablekitty (Jan 11, 2021)

BootheTegu said:


> It been a few sneezes here and there in the hour i was monitoring him/her but they were super active and digging around just fine. I found that the eco earth was super dry under the surface so I might have to switch substrates so it wont be as dusty and may hold onto more humidity. I think its just the dust being kicked up from the substrate. I may also look into a reptifogger or something to give him/her more constant humidity because my area is very dry right now and I have to mist them constantly.


Adding humidity never hurts! If it is a daily thing or becomes worse I would suggest getting a vet check up. You could also check on the temps and make sure they are in the appropriate ranges. In my boys enclosure I upgraded his water bowl to a bowl large enough for him to soak in if he wanted to and having that extra water has seemed to help with humidity a bit. Hopefully someone with a bit more experience than I will chime in!


----------



## LizardStudent (Jan 11, 2021)

I've been told before that young tegus can just be particularly sneezy sometimes since they can be so active, mine will sometimes snort up bath water on accident and get real sneezy.. I wouldn't be super worried unless it lasts for several days and the sneezing doesn't seem to subside, then I would consider the vet. Just make sure his lungs are clear / there's no wheezing and his water is fresh and clean


----------



## AstridTheBlueTegu (Jan 13, 2021)

I would mix water into the substrate so it’s damp all the way through but not wet.


----------



## Debita (Jan 13, 2021)

My Skully is 3.5 yrs, and like LizardStudent said, they sometimes sneeze after inhaling water, or dust. I have not seen mine continue past a couple sneezes ever. So it sounds like there is actually a continuous bother to him, or he may have developed an infection. 

Mine never sneezes because of going into shed, and I find it difficult to know when they're actually going into shed until I see the first skin start to peel.


----------



## IrieRogue (Jan 14, 2021)

My boy sneezes sometimes after burrowing. I added some organic soil, small amount of aspen shavings, and hay to his substrate. It alleviated any humidity and dust issues. I also have two foggers constantly pumping into his enclosure (8x4x6, it needs it lol). I would just keep an eye on things and see if it increases/decreases and whether or not any other symptoms present themselves. Keep us updated!


----------



## IrieRogue (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh and about the hay- my boy Pubba absolutely loves it. I piled it around his hide so he can tunnel in it for brumation, and I also spread it around the enclosure. It helps tremendously with the humidity, I only have to spray once a week to every two weeks.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 18, 2021)

BootheTegu said:


> I just got a baby black and white tegu today and he/she was fine at the breeders home. When I brought him/her home and set him in his enclosure he/she started sneezing but is super active and has no signs of a RI. I have her/him on eco earth substrate with the appropriate basking temps and humidity is good. The eco earth seems to be moist on top but get dry as it goes down. Can he/she just be sneezing from kicked up dust while digging? Should I switch substrates? The breeder also said he/she was about to go into shed.


dampen the whole substrate where its not soupy but fully moist . I would put it all in a bucket pour few cups of water and mix then lay it down . If any part is dry and sandy/flakey its not good and make sure humidity is 60's to 70's / one side basking light around 95 d and cool side 85Degrees





 watch this vid from Underground Reptiles this is what you need to know .


----------



## Ariel (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 18, 2021)




----------

